# Twine ???



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

I need a refresher . Basically Im wanting to up the weight on my small squares and have seen stuff on here where guys have used 7600 , I think , twine in their baler and had to do no adjustments . I use plastic 9000 now and want to atleast try the bigger stuff to get bales up towards the 70lb range .


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

9000....is that feet?

If you want a heavy plastic twine for 70 pound bales there are several that will work. I use Bridon XSR210...it has 9600 feet per spool.....Bridon170 will also work and has 7200 feet per spool.

Here 170 is not alot cheaper once spool footage and price are factored....so I just use the 210 tensile strength.

...

Regards, Mike


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm thinking of using Bridon 130 in my NH 273 baler. I have rebuilt the knotters and installed the billhooks to except the plastic instead of sisal. They needed replacing anyway. I bale about 40 to 50 lb bales. Any suggestions ,do yall think I will like the plastic over the sisal?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

broadriverhay said:


> I'm thinking of using Bridon 130 in my NH 273 baler. I have rebuilt the knotters and installed the billhooks to except the plastic instead of sisal. They needed replacing anyway. I bale about 40 to 50 lb bales. Any suggestions ,do yall think I will like the plastic over the sisal?


If you are going to be handling the small squares some of the higher tensile strength twine is easier on your fingers......I think I might go heavier than the 130, but you could try it and see.....also sometimes it is easier for a older baler to tie a knot with the larger diameter twine.

Regards, Mike


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I did a trial run with some 130 and it knotted the first time after the rebuild and knotted ten more times without a miss. That is all I tried . Hopefully it will continue to work good.


----------



## mercuryhay (Feb 18, 2015)

Vol said:


> 9000....is that feet?
> 
> If you want a heavy plastic twine for 70 pound bales there are several that will work. I use Bridon XSR210...it has 9600 feet per spool.....Bridon170 will also work and has 7200 feet per spool.
> 
> ...


Where can this be purchased. Do you buy from a dealer by the pallet or are there smaller quantities available?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mercuryhay said:


> Where can this be purchased. Do you buy from a dealer by the pallet or are there smaller quantities available?


My local co op sells Bridon baling twine.....you should be able to get it both ways... either in pallets or by the box....XSR210 comes 2 spools to the box.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

I would think the #170 will do 70lb bales. #210 works a little better for bale throwers to prevent the first bales from breaking when they hit the wagon. 7200 is definitely easier on your hands but since that's measured in feet, you don't get as many bales per spool of twine. Good luck


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I got the 9000 single spools. That's 9000 ft. per spool which with 2 spools will bale about 1000 bales 14X18x36. I had to get away from sisal at $58.00 for 2 spools. Plus I needed to rebuild the knotters which was a great time to which over.


----------



## Flacer22 (Oct 31, 2009)

I switched last year to tyrite twine and love it. My 328 was missing about 1 in 250 with sisal switched to poly and baled 1000 straight not a miss. It was 170 this year I got 8600 feet of 170 and some 6000ft 210 to try as well. Something I also like is tyrite makes pink twine and that pink twine sells bales better than best hay u ever will have least to my horse girls. PS yes the bigger twine is a lot easier on hands for sure


----------

